

Ask HN: What's the best book on organizational behavior? - ovatsug25

After the organizational complexity article came up a few days ago I remembered someone once told me organizational behavior is supposed to be the most unneccessry seeming class during college but the most valuable one 10 years out. I imagine OC and OB are related, though I would prefer to focus on OB in this thread. What is the best source for you? Do you have any stories that can relate OB and OC?
======
MichaelCrawford
the social animal by elliot aronson

games people play by eric berne MD

~~~
ovatsug25
these are great. thanks!

